# Some advice for improving baseline fitness before starting to train?



## Supra Vijai (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all,

This is my first time posting in this section so to just give a quick background on myself, I am a 26 year old male, who is not in the greatest shape and who has only ever done traditional, Japanese martial arts. Recently though my instructor suggested that I would definitely benefit from boxing in that it would help both my own attacks during our modern self defense portion of the class and also get me used to having things come in at my head very quickly. 

I've found a gym that's opening near me with a dedicated boxing class and it opens early May catering for all fitness levels and experience levels so I jumped at the chance to join that. Earlier today I received an update from them that while classes aren't starting just yet, the gym itself will be open as of this Friday if anyone wants to come in and do their own thing. 

I certainly don't want to "learn" anything without going to classes but I feel my baseline fitness could be a LOT better and while the classes state for all fitness levels, I'd like a bit more endurance and overall fitness from the outset. With that in mind, are there any exercises you could/would recommend to start with? What sort of drills or routines would I be coming across in a boxing class that I should be working up to?

To give a little more background as well, this is taken from their class description: "A high intensity boxing circuit class that wont make you a World Champion but youll feel like one. Great for tone and overall conditioning. Members must bring their own boxing wraps. An excellent workout for all fitness levels." Having spoken with one of the trainers at the gym, there will be sparring in their dedicated ring but you need to go to a few classes, run the circuits and build up to anything more which I'm personally fine with. I would also like any feedback you may have on this approach.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 22, 2012)

You really dont need to. As long as Youre not unfit, its fine.

BUT, that being said, the biggest thing is, that ones Arms can easily get tired, if Youre not used to throwing Punches consistently for long periods of time. So, I suggest getting used to throwing hundreds of Punches, with minimal breaks in between sets, and alternating between Combinations and Barrages.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for that, I might head in and just practice hitting the bags for a bit then because arm fatigue is something I've encountered before when doing similar striking work at home. Any recommendations on number of reps/sets? Also finally, I tend to be quite heavy on my feet, any advise from that regard?


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 22, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Thanks for that, I might head in and just practice hitting the bags for a bit then because arm fatigue is something I've encountered before when doing similar striking work at home. Any recommendations on number of reps/sets? Also finally, I tend to be quite heavy on my feet, any advise from that regard?


Now we get to complex stuff. First, on the bags, try and hit through, but snap back. If the Bag is flying all over the place, Youre pushing it. With Boxing Gloves, it should vibrate like crazy, and not fly around.

Personally, I fixed arm fatigue by doing tons of one armed pushups. Im not sure if thats actually what did it, or just repetition though.

Being heavy on Your feet isnt such a bad thing. As long as theres no delay between when You decide to move, and when Your feet do it, You can get away with being a bit slow. Just be wary of people locking You up in guard. Footwork is what makes it possible to move out, when someone barrages in. It just means that if You cant move readily, Youll have to stand and bang a bit, or try and take it until They wear their own arms out, which usually ends in blows to both parties, mostly You. That said, Skipping Ropes and Practice. I dont suggest practice until You learn a Boxing Stance. Chances are, They will nip that in the bud for You.


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you jump rope? And I agree with Cyriacus, do pushups. Do them all day long.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Apr 22, 2012)

Buka said:


> Do you jump rope? And I agree with Cyriacus, do pushups. Do them all day long.



Thanks, I just found this on another thread: http://www.scribd.com/doc/4057358/The-Naked-Warrior

Seems worth checking out and using as a guide to doing things properly


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 22, 2012)

Supra Vijai said:


> Thanks, I just found this on another thread: http://www.scribd.com/doc/4057358/The-Naked-Warrior
> 
> Seems worth checking out and using as a guide to doing things properly


I will just go ahead and recommend it.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 22, 2012)

Go and find yourself a big hill about 200 metres long.
Run your guts out going up it , then jog slowly back down , turn round and do it all again.
Repeat that about 10 times , or until you perform a "technicolor yawn" into somebodies front garden whichever happens first.


----------



## J W (Apr 22, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Go and find yourself a big hill about 200 metres long.
> Run your guts out going up it , then jog slowly back down , turn round and do it all again.



Yes, run. When I started going to a boxing gym years ago, the trainer there would always tell me that if I wanted to last more than a few rounds in the ring, I had to start running.

I hated running at the time so I never actually took his advice until after I had stopped boxing. Which is probably why I could never go more than a few rounds without gasping for breath. So go run.


----------

